# Please identify this jewelry



## Elly0216

Hi Ladies,

can anyone ID these silver bracelets for me? or perhaps, recommend something similar? or help me describe them so I can do a google search to find something similar?

(FYI I am interested in the silver fluttery looking bracelets next to the watch with a spikey pyramid gold bracelet in between them both)


TIA!


----------



## Anna R.

I can`t help you, but I believe the silver fluttery thing is only the edge on both sides to a band with crystals. You can see it at the top part behind the gold spiky band.


----------



## mementomori

I can't start a new thread, but i was wondering if anyone know where I can get the X ring? It's so gorgeous!


----------



## redplanets

I'm sure this is a long shot but my girlfriend lost her favorite pair of earrings so I've been trying to find them to surprise her. Below is a picture of the earring (she only lost one). If anyone has seen these or something similar, please point me in the right direction, thanks!


----------



## nc.girl

These are similar, but not quite the same design on the filigree details. 

http://www.meijer.com/s/sterling-silver-filigree-drop-earrings/_/R-169281

ETA: just noticed those are out of stock, sorry!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

did a quick etsy search, you can probably find something similar on there!

http://www.etsy.com/listing/1087302...type=gallery&ga_ship_to=US&ga_search_type=all


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

http://www.buy.com/prod/new-amazing...op-earrings/210659070.html?listingId=38170929


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

http://www.bonton.com/shop/jewelry-...ngs_501034.html?ci_src=17588969&ci_sku=501034


----------



## redplanets

Wow you two are awesome. All are very similar, probably going to buy the second the third ones posted. Thanks!


----------



## xblackxstarx

Hi 
Please could anyone help me identify the exact model of this rolex watch?
i have had no luck looking online 
Thanks for any info at all about the watch
Also is it still available?


----------



## lilmountaingirl

It looks like a mid size datejust with blue face, diamond markers and fluted bezel.  It's a pretty standard model.  Any store should have it.  The blue face is darker in person, hers must just show up lighter from the way the sun and flash are hitting it.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

And jubilee band.


----------



## xblackxstarx

thank you so much that really helps 
do you have any idea of the retail of this watch roughly? 
above or below £10,000 ?

xx



lilmountaingirl said:


> It looks like a mid size datejust with blue face, diamond markers and fluted bezel.  It's a pretty standard model.  Any store should have it.  The blue face is darker in person, hers must just show up lighter from the way the sun and flash are hitting it.


----------



## xblackxstarx

Also do you think this is the same watch but with a different coloured face?
thank you


----------



## bagsforme

its possibly a 36mm.  Its a Datejust, same as above but with diamond markers.


----------



## jellyv

bagsforme said:


> its possibly a 36mm.  Its a Datejust, same as above but with diamond markers.



I agree, it looks like the 36mm DJ.


----------



## xblackxstarx

thanks 
does anyone know the retail price roughly of either of the watches? x


----------



## dr.huni

Can any one id this gold necklace?


----------



## New York City

Wow, it's really pretty! I don't know if it's designer, it might be from an IG users personal jewelry line. You can also try etsy and search for gold spike necklaces


----------



## dr.huni

it was on "i found a secret" website.. i emailed to ask them where its from but so far no response... i was looking on etsy.com but when i look up "gold spike necklace" only spiked necklaces come up. i dont know how to describe this look!


----------



## styringca

If you love this,why not just buy it on i find a secret?


----------



## dr.huni

they dont have it on the site ....


----------



## Tygriss

I found something similar, although not exactly the same here: http://www.etsy.com/listing/99229065/yena-bar-necklace?


----------



## MissMee

Tygriss said:


> I found something similar, although not exactly the same here: http://www.etsy.com/listing/99229065/yena-bar-necklace?



Good find! Very similar xMMx


----------



## anmldr1

i love that...if you find out who the designer is...please let us know


----------



## New York City

I saw a very similar necklace if not the same on on Aldoshoes.com!


----------



## dr.huni

still no luck


----------



## starrynite_87

Can somebody please ID these bracelets...I'm assuming that they're from Tiffany's because of the box. I searched the Tiffany's website with no luck, so I'm coming here hoping that someone can ID them...Thanks in advance.


----------



## luckyblonde3295

The box doesn't look like Tiffany to me, maybe someone knows who else uses a similar color box.


----------



## Plemont

Not a Tiffany box (and the ribbon's the wrong colour).  What does the writing on it say?  Lovely bracelets, whatever they are.


----------



## isabellam

http://www.purseblog.com/celebrities/many-bags-alessandra-ambrosio.html/25

those coral and tan necklaces together are so beautiful!!

can anyone tell me who makes them or where to buy?

thanks a ton!


----------



## jtc103

I think they are Frasier (frasiersterling.com)


----------



## isabellam

thanks!  I took a look at Frasier's site, and in their 'celebrity' section, they do feature several pics of Alessandra Ambrosio wearing their merchandise.  

I wish I could find those coral and tan necklaces that Alessandra is wearing, but the Frasier site doesn't seem to have them at the moment.


----------



## fashion_girl

Hi. I swear I've seen this cuff in a magazine before. But don't remember when or which magazine. Can anyone help me. Thank you!!!!


----------



## lubird217

It's this:

Karma El-Khalil

http://www.roseark.com/viewProduct.php?product_id=365&subCategoryID=&top=72


----------



## fashion_girl

Thanks!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Does anyone have any thoughts on where I could get tiny black studs like the ones above?  I'd prefer 14K metal, other metal makes me itch, but I might deal with that if it's all I can find!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Hmmm, I wonder how big these are...https://www.etsy.com/listing/124252...auto1&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

lanasyogamama said:


> Hmmm, I wonder how big these are...https://www.etsy.com/listing/124252...auto1&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery



I was going to say check Etsy. They probably aren't a mass produced item, the earrings in your post look similar.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Hmm.  Part of me wants to buy them, but every time I buy non 14K earrings, I can't wear them because of the reaction.  Argh..


----------



## smallfry

lanasyogamama said:


> Hmm.  Part of me wants to buy them, but every time I buy non 14K earrings, I can't wear them because of the reaction.  Argh..



Both Blanca Monros Gomez and Satomi Kawakita make tiny stud earrings in 14K and 18K.  Love both designers!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

What about searching for tiny black diamonds or sapphires to get 14k?


----------



## Candice0985

Catbird NYC has earrings like this! I think they're less then $200 too!


----------



## Candice0985

https://catbirdnyc.com/shop/product...op/product.php?productid=18930&cat=311&page=1


https://catbirdnyc.com/shop/product.php?productid=18930&cat=311&page=1
They had the bottom ones in black diamond but u don't see them on the site anymore.


----------



## skyqueen

lanasyogamama said:


> Hmmm, I wonder how big these are...https://www.etsy.com/listing/124252...auto1&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery


3mm face up in size. I think they make them in 14kt/black spinel.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Wow, thanks so much everyone.  Now I need bar earrings to go with my tiny studs!  It never ends!


----------



## lanasyogamama

smallfry said:


> Both Blanca Monros Gomez and Satomi Kawakita make tiny stud earrings in 14K and 18K.  Love both designers!




I bought two pairs by Blanca Monros Gomez.  Her stuff is beautiful!  Do you have anything?

One pair will be here tomorrow, but the other will take 2-3 weeks (sob!).

Thanks so much for the recommendation.


----------



## smallfry

lanasyogamama said:


> I bought two pairs by Blanca Monros Gomez.  Her stuff is beautiful!  Do you have anything?
> 
> One pair will be here tomorrow, but the other will take 2-3 weeks (sob!).
> 
> Thanks so much for the recommendation.



You're welcome!  Can't wait to see pics of your new earrings 

I have her white diamond seed ring and love it!


----------



## dster1

The bar earring is from NY Adorned, a piercing/tattoo shop in NYC.


----------



## lanasyogamama

They're here!!


----------



## Candice0985

love them!

p.s we are kind of earring twins


----------



## lanasyogamama

Candice0985 said:


> love them!
> 
> p.s we are kind of earring twins
> View attachment 2563694



I would say we are TOTALLY earring twins!  

Where are yours from?


----------



## Candice0985

lanasyogamama said:


> I wouldhttps://catbirdnyc.com/shop/product.php?productid=17783&cat=311&page=1 say we are TOTALLY earring twins!
> 
> Where are yours from?



my diamonds studs are from my old work, my boss owned a few jewellery stores so he sourced and set them and the bar stud is from catbird NYC. it's slightly hammered 14k yellow gold 

I also kind of love these:
https://catbirdnyc.com/shop/product.php?productid=19314&cat=311&page=1

the black diamond studs I couldn't find before are back in stock
https://catbirdnyc.com/shop/product.php?productid=18849&cat=311&page=1


----------



## lanasyogamama

Candice0985 said:


> my diamonds studs are from my old work, my boss owned a few jewellery stores so he sourced and set them and the bar stud is from catbird NYC. it's slightly hammered 14k yellow gold
> 
> I also kind of love these:
> https://catbirdnyc.com/shop/product.php?productid=19314&cat=311&page=1
> 
> the black diamond studs I couldn't find before are back in stock
> https://catbirdnyc.com/shop/product.php?productid=18849&cat=311&page=1




I keep looking at those Ballerina earrings.  I usually don't do dangle, but those are kind of speaking to me...

What I 'need' first though, is one of these for my third hole.

https://catbirdnyc.com/shop/product.php?productid=18930&cat=311&page=1


----------



## etk123

Glad you found them, they're so cute, perfect for second hole!


----------



## lanasyogamama

etk123 said:


> Glad you found them, they're so cute, perfect for second hole!



Thanks ETK!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

lanasyogamama said:


> They're here!!



Looks nice. I like the bars too. I wear bars in my second hole sometimes.


----------



## lanasyogamama

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Looks nice. I like the bars too. I wear bars in my second hole sometimes.




Thanks!

I just ordered a tiny diamond for my third hole.  I can't stop!


----------



## Candice0985

lanasyogamama said:


> I keep looking at those Ballerina earrings.  I usually don't do dangle, but those are kind of speaking to me...
> 
> What I 'need' first though, is one of these for my third hole.
> 
> https://catbirdnyc.com/shop/product.php?productid=18930&cat=311&page=1



love these too!! and they're such a good price too

I NEVER do dangly earrings either....can't remember the last time I did! but same here I don't know why but these are speaking to me as well!

I normally can care less about earrings but since I put an earring in my 2nd hole i'm all about the bar studs and these cool delicate styles


----------



## aga5

Hello ladies, please help me identify authenticate a set of pearl earrings.  I bought them at the Saks Off Fifth, they were identified as David Yurman, but when I brought them home and tried to look up the style have not been able to march them. 
Here are my problems with them;
They are stamped 14k, Mikimoto has almost identical style but  they only use 18k,
Also they are stamped T&S
I got them on clearance for 324$ but we're originally marked $897.

Help identify, any help would be greatly appreciated. 





Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## restricter

T&S stands for Tara & Sons, which is a brand of pearl jewelry that Off Fifth sells.  I have a similar pair of studs that I recently got from them.  These are not DY but they are very pretty.


----------



## restricter

Here are the ones I purchased.


----------



## aga5

Thanks I was able to locate info on them


----------



## lanasyogamama

I finally took a pic of my ear with all 3 new earrings.  I love them!


----------



## PeacefulMommy

lanasyogamama said:


> Wow, thanks so much everyone.  Now I need bar earrings to go with my tiny studs!  It never ends!



Try the ShopVale Jewelry website!!  They have little "staple" bars, or slightly larger bar earrings.  Both are fairly reasonable, and really great quality.  (ShopVale stuff has been seen in a lot of Victoria's Secret catalogs recently...)


----------



## etk123

lanasyogamama said:


> I finally took a pic of my ear with all 3 new earrings.  I love them!




So so cute, love them!


----------



## lanasyogamama

PeacefulMommy said:


> Try the ShopVale Jewelry website!!  They have little "staple" bars, or slightly larger bar earrings.  Both are fairly reasonable, and really great quality.  (ShopVale stuff has been seen in a lot of Victoria's Secret catalogs recently...)



Thanks I already picked up a pair.


----------



## lanasyogamama

etk123 said:


> So so cute, love them!



Thanks girl!


----------



## vannarene

I wish I could pull off dainty earrings but I have fleshy lobes and it doesn't look good! I'm practically married to my Tiffany silver medium hoops because they camouflage my fat lobes lol. Love love love the tiny studs though!


----------



## Caz71

Great thread. Try dogeared  . They have cute dainty stuff


----------



## Candice0985

lanasyogamama said:


> I finally took a pic of my ear with all 3 new earrings.  I love them!




LYM! I wanted to show you my two new pairs of earrings! I thought you would be proud  
Jen Meyer YG diamond bars and Sydney Evan RG diamond pyramid studs


----------



## lanasyogamama

Candice0985 said:


> LYM! I wanted to show you my two new pairs of earrings! I thought you would be proud
> Jen Meyer YG diamond bars and Sydney Evan RG diamond pyramid studs
> View attachment 2652504
> View attachment 2652505
> View attachment 2652506




Ohhh, I love them!  The pyramid is so cute!  Are you loving them?  I bet the diamond on the bars really helps them show, my plain gold bars blend a little too much.


----------



## Candice0985

lanasyogamama said:


> Ohhh, I love them!  The pyramid is so cute!  Are you loving them?  I bet the diamond on the bars really helps them show, my plain gold bars blend a little too much.



thanks! I do love them  the diamonds definitely help, they sparkle a lot and stand out a bit more then the RG pyramids. there are only 3 veeerrry tiny diamonds on one side of the pyramid studs, the Jen Meyer bars I love so much!

I tried on some plain gold bars and this is what I found too, they blended a bit too much especially with my pink undertones, I also tried on some fully diamond pave cone shaped studs (I think they were Sydney evan) that were so nice! I might pick up these studs eventually 
http://www.sydneyevan.com/collections/categories/earrings/gold-diamond-spike-stud-earrings


----------



## ultravee

I''ve been obsessing over this necklace on Novak Djokovic's girlfriend Jelena for years but could never find who is it by. I've noticed on other photos that she also has earings and a longer necklace from the same collection. Anyone recognize this? Thank you so much in advance!

http://cornedbeefhash.files.wordpress.com/2011/09/jelena-ristic-usopen11a.jpg


----------



## Lennick

ultravee said:


> I''ve been obsessing over this necklace on Novak Djokovic's girlfriend Jelena for years but could never find who is it by. I've noticed on other photos that she also has earings and a longer necklace from the same collection. Anyone recognize this? Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> http://cornedbeefhash.files.wordpress.com/2011/09/jelena-ristic-usopen11a.jpg



It's from the Blossom collection by Boodles.

http://www.boodles.com/blossom-large-pave-pendant.html


----------



## ultravee

Lennick said:


> It's from the Blossom collection by Boodles.
> 
> http://www.boodles.com/blossom-large-pave-pendant.html


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Nekko

Hi lovelies,

Can you please help identify this discontinued Elsa Peretti piece? 

I know I saw it before but can't remember what it was called. 

Thank you.


----------



## starrynite_87

Hi ladies...I was wondering if anyone could ID the last bracelet. I thought it might be a Van Cleef & Arpels, but I could not find it on their site. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mustwork4bags

starrynite_87 said:


> Hi ladies...I was wondering if anyone could ID the last bracelet. I thought it might be a Van Cleef & Arpels, but I could not find it on their site. Thanks in advance.


That's actually a stick on tattoo.....I just bought my teenage daughters these. They have ones that look like love bracelets as well. They are called Flash Tattoos. You can find it on www.flashtat.com. It's the Sofia one


----------



## starrynite_87

Thanks...OMG I could have sworn it was a bracelet.


----------



## karenjade

It looks like the Madonna pendant to me, although I remember that being more oval in shape. Perhaps a variation of it?


----------



## Nekko

karenjade said:


> It looks like the Madonna pendant to me, although I remember that being more oval in shape. Perhaps a variation of it?




Thanks Karen. I yeah looks similar to that. I wonder if that's what i am remembering. 

But this is the Madonna


----------



## karenjade

Yeah. I don't know, Nekko. Hope you get a definitive answer!


----------



## Nekko

karenjade said:


> Yeah. I don't know, Nekko. Hope you get a definitive answer!




Thank you so much


----------



## diane278

Nekko said:


> Hi lovelies,
> 
> Can you please help identify this discontinued Elsa Peretti piece?
> 
> I know I saw it before but can't remember what it was called.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 2689186
> 
> 
> View attachment 2689187


There's also a grandmothers pendant and she did a lot of zodiac things awhile back. I saw a catalog somewhere that showed her zodiac designs but that was years ago.


----------



## Nekko

diane278 said:


> There's also a grandmothers pendant and she did a lot of zodiac things awhile back. I saw a catalog somewhere that showed her zodiac designs but that was years ago.




Thanks Diane, the zodiac ones are all kinda round, looking into the grandmother one now.


----------



## diane278

Nekko said:


> Thanks Diane, the zodiac ones are all kinda round, looking into the grandmother one now.


Thinking about it again...it might also be a Godmother pendant. I know I saw a rectangle pendant at one time....I just can't recall exactly what it was called.


----------



## diane278

Nekko said:


> Thanks Diane, the zodiac ones are all kinda round, looking into the grandmother one now.


Heres the Godmother pendant. This is on ebay and very old (obviously) but I think its the same if you can look past the wear.


----------



## Nekko

diane278 said:


> Heres the Godmother pendant. This is on ebay and very old (obviously) but I think its the same if you can look past the wear.




Yeah that's totally it!! Thank you so much!! You are the best!!!


----------



## diane278

Nekko said:


> Yeah that's totally it!! Thank you so much!! You are the best!!!


I love the search!


----------



## Nekko

diane278 said:


> I love the search!




 awesome. Thanks again. I even email Tiffany's and they couldn't even tell me. But i know for sure I've seen it before.


----------



## Phillyfan

Can anyone on forum identify anything about this bracelet? Was given to me as a gift many years ago. I'd love to know if it is from a collection or a specific artist. I cannot read the signature on back but looks like one word possibly beginning "sch". Also - do you think this is an attractive piece? Thanks so much!


----------



## Suevushka

Hi

This was a once-in-lifetime Ebay piece, I didn't win, but I would love to know who the manufactuer is. It's obviously not a new piece, I'm guessing it's from the 90s, and of course, it's European. Does the style look familiar to anyone? Any leads would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Collier-Her...Oro-Or-18-K-23-6-g-/121453030748?roken=cUgayN


----------



## restricter

The seller's description says they speak English so perhaps they could answer this question.  Sorry you missed such a stunning piece.


----------



## Suevushka

Good idea. (I feel like that it's a distinct look, but not SO valuable that it was some one-off creation.) Thanks!


----------



## veneti

I saw this Rolex on a blog, and searching for it to purchase. I didn't find it on Rolex.com, so I wanted to ask you if this watch has a special name or number. 
I've been looking for "Rolex oyster perpetual day date" so far, but even the Google picture search didn't find me this watch with the pink face, the diamonds bezel and the yellow gold wrist. 
Thank you!!


----------



## margarita369

veneti said:


> I saw this Rolex on a blog, and searching for it to purchase. I didn't find it on Rolex.com, so I wanted to ask you if this watch has a special name or number.
> I've been looking for "Rolex oyster perpetual day date" so far, but even the Google picture search didn't find me this watch with the pink face, the diamonds bezel and the yellow gold wrist.
> Thank you!!


Hello, maybe there was pink or rose dial, but the day is not centered well, maybe picture is not good, maybe watches
http://www.chrono24.com/en/rolex/da...cs&urlSubpath=/rolex/index-6.htm&watchTypes=U


----------



## margarita369

margarita369 said:


> Hello, maybe there was pink or rose dial, but the day is not centered well, maybe picture is not good, maybe watches
> http://www.chrono24.com/en/rolex/da...cs&urlSubpath=/rolex/index-6.htm&watchTypes=U


And also missing some minutes markers ect...these are nice...


----------



## veneti

margarita369 said:


> Hello, maybe there was pink or rose dial, but the day is not centered well, maybe picture is not good, maybe watches
> http://www.chrono24.com/en/rolex/da...cs&urlSubpath=/rolex/index-6.htm&watchTypes=U



Wow thank you so much!! That helps


----------



## pursesinpink

The watch is a president day-date (most likely in 36mm size) in yellow gold with diamond bezel and pink diamond dial.  Dials can be customized, so that one my have been a special order.


----------



## bagsforme

That's a president day date.  Looks like a custom dial and bezel.


----------



## s3raph1nas

I got this ring as a gift around 4 years ago, along with a matching bracelet. The jewelry wasn't new when I got it, and that's sadly all I know about it. The ring is quite worn on both the outside and on the inside, so I can't tell what the stamps say. Does anyone know anything about this ring? Brand etc? I'd be very grateful.


----------



## Candice0985

it's hard to tell in a black and white photo- what metal is it? what are the gemstones?

to me it looks like an antique cluster ring


----------



## s3raph1nas

Candice0985 said:


> it's hard to tell in a black and white photo- what metal is it? what are the gemstones?
> 
> to me it looks like an antique cluster ring



The gemstones are dark/black. I'm thinking they could be sapphires. I'm not sure about the metal. How can I tell which it is? I assumed it was silver.


----------



## Candice0985

Does it say 925, 750 or 18k etc on the inside of the ring?


----------



## s3raph1nas

Candice0985 said:


> Does it say 925, 750 or 18k etc on the inside of the ring?



It's impossible to tell because it's so worn on the inside. What I can see though are five numbers or so. I can't make out the first two, but I think the last three are 525. Do these numbers matter at all, or do they just identify that specific ring?


----------



## s3raph1nas

I actually just checked the matching bracelet, and I'm pretty sure it says 925. So it probably is sterling silver.


----------



## Candice0985

s3raph1nas said:


> It's impossible to tell because it's so worn on the inside. What I can see though are five numbers or so. I can't make out the first two, but I think the last three are 525. Do these numbers matter at all, or do they just identify that specific ring?



this would state it's 14k gold


----------



## joudb

I am in LOVE wih this bracelet! 

I am talking about the panther one.

so does anyone have an idea what its called and the price of it?


----------



## joudb

I found it. 
If anyone is else is wondering it's for 379.000 UAE and without diamonds it's for 95.000 dirhams.


----------



## Tscb

I'm not sure if I have posted this in the correct place so please feel free to move it.
I have been pulling my hair out for weeks trying to find the brand of this cuff. 
Can anyone put me out of my misery and tell me who it's by?

Many thanks 

http://xfinity.comcast.net/blogs/tv/files/2012/10/aviva-descher-rhonyc.jpg


----------



## czienkosky

Can anyone ID Daniel Bruhl's watch?


----------



## lyndysue

Looks like a JLC Reverso to me.


----------



## LovingDiamonds

lyndysue said:


> Looks like a JLC Reverso to me.



It´s this one. Sorry for the german link,but it won´t let me change the country...

http://www.jaeger-lecoultre.com/DE/de/watches/reverso-duo/2712510#/t1


----------



## czienkosky

Thanks!  It's looks like a great watch. I've never really gone out for the rectangular shape, but it looks good. I was thinking of getting dh a JLC Grand Master Ultra Thin awhile ago. Anyone have either and care to share his opinion?


----------



## relichunter724

This is a necklace and brooch sterling silver vermeil with garnates and pearls singed Ster DVB? European?


----------



## chica1

Hi all -

My niece purchased a few of these "inspired" pieces from Chinatown and I love them but I have no idea where to purchase.  Can anyone id?  And is it affordable enough to purchase for a teenager?  Thanks!


----------



## mistikat

This looks like a knock off of Pandora. The real thing (also see Trollbeads and Chamilla) is affordable, I think. Lots of different charms at different prices and I think the starter bracelet isn't too bad price wise. I can't quite make out the bracelet metal, but it could also be a Charriol knock off. Those (sold in the US as Alor) are fairly expensive for a three motif piece, I think $600+.


----------



## Aehlen

I have an engagement ring with initials in it and a date (4-9-39). I'm trying to find out more information and history about the ring. It has a maker's mark in it that's a triangle with the letters "JK" inside. The letters are joined (there is no space between them and part of the J makes up part of the K). Can anyone help?


----------



## katkrack

Aehlen said:


> I have an engagement ring with initials in it and a date (4-9-39). I'm trying to find out more information and history about the ring. It has a maker's mark in it that's a triangle with the letters "JK" inside. The letters are joined (there is no space between them and part of the J makes up part of the K). Can anyone help?


Have you thought about asking grace or Erica from jewels by grace or love affair diamonds? They do a lot of work with vintage and they might know. Good luck!


----------



## ame

I think Lang antiques has a huge database of makers marks. I'm not near a computer til sometime tomorrow but you'll be able to find it quickly if you google Lang Antiques makers mark I believe


----------



## magdalinka

Hi fellow jewelry lovers. Recently I came across this beautiful piece of jewelry that appears to be from Thailand. All the beads seem hand made and the stones seems to be white agate. There are no markings on it of any kind, but from what I understand it's the norm. 
Could anyone identify this beautiful necklace and explain the meaning of some of the beads if there is any? 
Thank you!


----------



## LVoeletters

She always wear the pearl ring. Every picture of her before her runway show she will wear it. I'm dying to know the story behind it/who it is made by bc I've wondered since she was first photographed at a Tory burch event with it. Any idea what type of pearl it could be? It seems gray in color pictures but what type of pearl would be resistant enough to wear so much? Thanks!


----------



## cdtracing

I can't really tell from these pictured but maybe it's a Tahitian.


----------



## LVoeletters

There's one picture I'm trying to find that has her working on the bottom of a models dress and the ring is very visible.


----------



## Lennick

Can't say for sure, but it looks like the work of Sevan Bicakci


----------



## cdtracing

It's really hard to tell.  I've tried to find a clearer picture of this ring but haven't been able to.  I did Google Sevan Bicakc & looked at his work.  It does look like something he would do.  In some pictures, the ring looks like a Tahitian Pearl & in others, it looks like it may be a gemstone of some sort.  It' not in her jewelry line.  It may just be her personal ring.


----------



## LVoeletters

cdtracing said:


> It's really hard to tell.  I've tried to find a clearer picture of this ring but haven't been able to.  I did Google Sevan Bicakc & looked at his work.  It does look like something he would do.  In some pictures, the ring looks like a Tahitian Pearl & in others, it looks like it may be a gemstone of some sort.  It' not in her jewelry line.  It may just be her personal ring.




Yes unfortunately every picture I could find is just a glimpse of the ring. I never thought it was a Tory burch ring, it doesn't fit her design aesthetic and it is a ring from her personal collection. But I was hoping the designer was feasible. Sevan sounds like he might be the one. Looks like I will continue to admire from a far for a good deal longer lol.


----------



## LVoeletters

Lennick said:


> Can't say for sure, but it looks like the work of Sevan Bicakci




You have a good eye, I looked at his rings and it does seem to fit his aesthetic. Can always count on pf to identify jewelry. Many thanks! I hope one day to have a piece from his collection.


----------



## LVoeletters

cdtracing said:


> It's really hard to tell.  I've tried to find a clearer picture of this ring but haven't been able to.  I did Google Sevan Bicakc & looked at his work.  It does look like something he would do.  In some pictures, the ring looks like a Tahitian Pearl & in others, it looks like it may be a gemstone of some sort.  It' not in her jewelry line.  It may just be her personal ring.




I wonder if it is a gemstone and not a pearl. At first glance I thought it was a pearl bc of the grey tone which would explain, if it's not, why I wasn't able to get anywhere on my own IDing this. I kept looking for pearl designers.


----------



## BigAkoya

It's Verdura.  There are versions  on the Verdura website with different stones.  She's in the July issue of Vogue talking about her new sports line. and there is a photo of her wearing it again.


----------



## Lennick

willeyi said:


> It's Verdura.  There are versions  on the Verdura website with different stones.  She's in the July issue of Vogue talking about her new sports line. and there is a photo of her wearing it again.



Be interested to see which Verdura ring you think this is, it's so unlike his work.

Op, I found this http://vixely.com/2012/01/05/vixely-meets-world-famous-jewelry-designer-sevan-bicakci-2/  if you scroll down you'll see a pic of Tory wearing the ring.


----------



## BigAkoya

Lennick said:


> Be interested to see which Verdura ring you think this is, it's so unlike his work.
> 
> Op, I found this http://vixely.com/2012/01/05/vixely-meets-world-famous-jewelry-designer-sevan-bicakci-2/  if you scroll down you'll see a pic of Tory wearing the ring.



Go rings, scroll a few to the right, and it's the lavender one.  The photo in Vogue is the lavender one and the article references her humongous Verdura ring.


----------



## mistikat

Pretty sure the one she is wearing in pics here are the ring by Sevan, though she may indeed have pieces by Verdura.


----------



## Lennick

willeyi said:


> Go rings, scroll a few to the right, and it's the lavender one.  The photo in Vogue is the lavender one and the article references her humongous Verdura ring.



'Scroll a few to the right' isn't much help, but it doesn't matter.  The ring worn by Tory in the pics the OP posted is most certainly not a Verdura piece.  If you look at the link I posted you'll see Tory wearing the same ring, in an editorial about Sevan Bicakci.

OP, Sevan's work is beautiful, if you decide to buy a piece of his do let us know.


----------



## BigAkoya

Here is the link to the Verdura ring.  Tory also has a set of huge pearl earrings by Verdura but I don't see them on their website.  

http://www.verdura.com/store/rings/products/sapphire-platinum-and-diamond-ring


----------



## mistikat

willeyi said:


> Here is the link to the Verdura ring.  Tory also has a set of huge pearl earrings by Verdura but I don't see them on their website.
> 
> http://www.verdura.com/store/rings/products/sapphire-platinum-and-diamond-ring


 
The ring in the pictures in this thread is very different; it has a sort of "fin" shape at the top and bottom of the ring, almost a bowl for the centre stone. She may well have this ring but it's not the one the OP asked about, I don't think.


----------



## Lennick

willeyi said:


> Here is the link to the Verdura ring.  Tory also has a set of huge pearl earrings by Verdura but I don't see them on their website.
> 
> http://www.verdura.com/store/rings/products/sapphire-platinum-and-diamond-ring



Sorry, the rings aren't even similar.  Have attached a pic of Tory wearing her *Sevan Bicakci* ring that was taken from an editorial about *Sevan Bicakci*.  Her ring is by *Sevan Bicakci*.


----------



## shaurin

I saw this necklace on an actress on the tv show Ballers on HBO.  I can't seem to find out who makes it.  Does anyone know?  TIA.


----------



## Nimmo123

I need help identifying these items - was recently given them from a friend. Please help much appreciated thanks


----------



## Nimmo123

2nd item needs identifying thanks!!


----------



## Nimmo123

3rd item needs identifying thanks!!!


----------



## chelstucker74

I purchased the pendant 2nd hand, and wonder if anyone can tell the brand my the maker's Mark.  Thanks!


----------



## Mcandy

Its blurred!


----------



## Junkenpo

what's the pendant of? 

 Sometimes the style of the jewelry helps narrow down who made it.  The only thing I can make out is the 750, so at least you know it is someone that works with 18k gold.


----------



## chelstucker74

Junkenpo said:


> what's the pendant of?
> 
> Sometimes the style of the jewelry helps narrow down who made it.  The only thing I can make out is the 750, so at least you know it is someone that works with 18k gold.


It's a diamond spade pendant.  I got it secondhand and an just curious as to the designer.


----------



## Lennick

chelstucker74 said:


> It's a diamond spade pendant.  I got it secondhand and an just curious as to the designer.


It's by Wynn Las Vegas.  Look at their website, the logo is a perfect match, plus the spade symbol is apt.


----------



## chelstucker74

You are so right! Thank you!


----------



## chelstucker74

I wish I could find more of their items online.  I'm trying to see if I got a good deal.  It seems well made and has a hinged bale.  I know the tcw is .3, but don't know the quality of the diamonds, though I can say the diamonds are very white and sparkly for their size.  I paid around $250.  I love it so that's really what matters most


----------



## Lennick

chelstucker74 said:


> You are so right! Thank you!


You're welcome!  $250 seems a fair deal to me.


----------



## amateurjeweler

Visually the green stones in the first resemble chrome diopside. The last two look like white stones, and that white solitaire looks like a scratched up cz. 

A lot of stones can look alike if you don't know what to look for. For instance, if that first stone looks "flat" (without some refraction) it could be glass or synthetic tourmaline or chrome diopaide, among other gems. If it's "silky" and dull it could be peridot, but it looks a little to "granny smith" to be one IMO. If it's refractive or "glittery" it can indicate anything from natural green garnet to YAG to CZ.

Knowing if these are natural gemstones would narrow it down. I know my answer wasnt too helpful but it should give you something to work with. Best of luck!


----------



## amateurjeweler

Oh and that solitaire could be anything from a pale aquamarine, to a CZ, to white topaz or white sapphire. It's so hard to tell from photos. I'd bring them into a jeweler if you think they're something really special or know for a fact that they're natural gemstones but don't know which ones.

Saw "925" on one band ring band, indicates synthetic stones, probably CZ. If the others indicate the band is solid gold or platinum they're more likely to be natural gemstones. If they're silver I'd just have fun wearing them but not worry about their value, they're probably not costly.


----------



## BabyKuma

green stone looks like tsavorite, pale blue aquamarine, the other one tanzanite
hard to tell


----------



## Hurrem1001

1st pic could be chrome diopside or tsavorite garnets.
2nd pic could be prasiolite, aquamarine.
3rd pic could be Alexandrite.

Sorry, I'm no gemologist. Just some suggestions for you!


----------



## Hurrem1001

Whoops. Nearly double posted!


----------



## cdtracing

Nimmo123 said:


> I need help identifying these items - was recently given them from a friend. Please help much appreciated thanks



I would take them to a reputable jeweler & have them look at your rings. It's very hard to identify from the pics. A geologist can tell you for certain what the stones are.


----------



## Mrs.JP

the identity of a Colored gem cannot be determined by color, it requires multiple tests on specialized equipment by a Gemologist. The Best place to start is a stamp inside the shank. If there is no stamp (like 14k or other) and the color appears to be rubbing off to reveal a grey base metal chances are its a Simulant found in costume Jewelry like glass or Cz. If there is a stamp, take it to a Jeweler and have them use the thermal tester on the white stones to check if they are diamond. If they are, its  might be worth an appraisal by a Certified Gemologist. If not, its probably not worth the money to find out. as a rule I don't really think anything under $500 is worth paying for appraisal. The green gems if genuine  are probably semi-precious as some of the other poster had suggest, probably not efficient to pay $100, $150 for evaluation.  Wear and enjoy!


----------



## lovelousvoui

Nimmo123 said:


> 2nd item needs identifying thanks!!




Goshenit or pale aquamarine.


----------



## lovelousvoui

Nimmo123 said:


> I need help identifying these items - was recently given them from a friend. Please help much appreciated thanks




green topas


----------



## lovelousvoui

Nimmo123 said:


> 3rd item needs identifying thanks!!!



blue topas or beryll or aquamarine. Alexandrite you would have noticed due to colorchange. Too light for tanzanite.


----------



## keishabuchanan

https://www.instagram.com/p/BBiaHLyHONw/?taken-by=nitronisi


----------



## Merbgu

and what this?))


----------



## grazilja

Zara?
She said they are very heavy, she can wear them only half a day.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Yeah, it's Zara.


----------



## jenjoie

I am obsessed with the bracelet Kate Winslet is wearing in her Lancome ads. Does anyone recognize the designer, etc.? I feel like it's something I should know, but I haven't been able to figure it out. 

Thanks!


----------



## Phillyfan

I was hoping someone would have known. [emoji20]


----------



## JumpyTigerQ

Hey all, i know this might be a little pain in the behind pr strange... But can someone help me identify this ring? I saw someone wearing it and loved it. I remember seeing something like this.


----------



## Bag*Snob

Here you go, Boucheron:

http://us.boucheron.com/en_us/the-creations/jewelry/quatre.html


----------



## JumpyTigerQ

Bag*Snob said:


> Here you go, Boucheron:
> 
> http://us.boucheron.com/en_us/the-creations/jewelry/quatre.html




Thank youuu!!!!!! I knew i saw it somewhere!


----------



## Ede_Yacob

Hello all!

I do not know if I have the right forum to ask this, but can anybody please identify the bracelets this woman is wearing?

If you want to know where the pictures come from, I'll let you know.

Thanks!
http://puu.sh/p0fhx/3317592110.jpg






puu.sh/p0fgj/264b242214.jpg


----------



## Ede_Yacob

Anybody?? please???? 

I'm dying to know what they are!


----------



## Junkenpo

Pretty, but no guesses!  One of the bracelets looks like a love bracelet, but the other two looks more complicated. Can you tell if they are fine or fashion jewelry on your end?  The captions on the page don't say anything?

The other two put me in mind of chrome hearts or konstantino, but not quite.


----------



## thewildraven

See if you can find out if it was a modelling shoot what it  was for and try to find who was the ad agency who put it together. Send them an email with the pics, if they can't help you they might know someone who can


----------



## Ede_Yacob

Junkenpo said:


> Pretty, but no guesses!  One of the bracelets looks like a love bracelet, but the other two looks more complicated. Can you tell if they are fine or fashion jewelry on your end?  The captions on the page don't say anything?
> 
> The other two put me in mind of chrome hearts or konstantino, but not quite.


One of them might definitely be a love bracelet (old model) from what I can see and no, the captions on the page are Lyrics (This is from a lyrics booklet). I looked all over the booklet and found no mentions whatsoever. I don't know whether it is fine jewellery or not, I'm new to all this 
Might be bridal jewellery?
I looked at a music video where she wears the same necklace (It seems to be the same as her bracelet, more like a Necklace and bracelet set) and I can tell that they have black pearls in them.
puu.sh/piDy5/6e1cd6322c.png 
puu.sh/piDyd/69de8d969c.png


----------



## Ede_Yacob

So I've been searching since I last updated this forum:
I contacted Club HARLEM (Who made the album) and they have no idea what she was wearing and then I contacted Kazumi Horiguchi, the designer who put her in those clothes and it seems I'll never get a reply from him :/

The only things I know about these jeweles is that they're made with black pearls, beads and can be adjusted (See the hoop hanging off of the final bead/Jewel(?) on the dangling bracelet)

I think the bracelets (except for the love bracelet) are the most obscure pieces of jewelry I have ever come across.
Just my luck, as I really really want the hanging one : (


----------



## thewildraven

Looks quite similar to this Chanel one ... Good luck in your search 

http://www.malleries.com/chanel-lon...ed-cc-logo-necklace-new--i-171825-s-2650.html


----------



## keishabuchanan

Can someone id this blue stone necklace?Thanks!


----------



## Ede_Yacob

thewildraven said:


> Looks quite similar to this Chanel one ... Good luck in your search
> 
> http://www.malleries.com/chanel-lon...ed-cc-logo-necklace-new--i-171825-s-2650.html



Oh wow! The necklace acutally does look like chanel!
And so does the bracelet; it uses the same clasp and hoop with the pendant at the end of the bracelet but has no onyx, less pearls and with some sort of pendant. I have no idea whether the pendant is a stone of sorts or a bead.


----------



## L etoile

Can you post the pics instead of linking to them? You may get more responses that way.


----------



## coconutsboston

I saw something very similar on Baublebar a while back, but I can't find it now.


----------



## CoralRhapsody

Hello 

I'm so in love with this ring, I even asked the woman where it was from. But it was a gift so she didn't know. 

She did tell me that it was made of rose gold, set with black diamonds. 

Can anyone shed any light on it? Or a better place I could ask? I wasn't sure where to post this. 

Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## JenW

Have you tried a reverse lookup on the image?


----------



## relichunter724

This hallmark is on a sterling gold plated necklace. I used a microscope to blow up the hallmark.


----------



## Junkenpo

That's a very unique looking hallmark!  I hope someone on the forum can help you.  Would you be willing to post a picture of the entire piece in case someone can associate the styling with a brand?


----------



## Pinkdiamondlove

Maybe try pricescope?  Ton of info about all kinds of jewelry there.


----------



## keishabuchanan

Can someone id?I think desiger is from istanbul .Thanks!





http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f...reenshot - 19_4_2017  003 002_zpsnosmlj0a.png


----------



## relichunter724

The yellow part of the ring tested positive for 22kt, the white part of the ring test positive for 18kt, has some sort of japanese? (I think) hallmarks.


----------



## relichunter724

This is a closeup of the hallmark.


----------



## bobochu

That looks like something from Eddie Borgo.


----------



## bobochu

Could they be from the brand Laurel Elliot dvb new york? I know that they're known for their sterling silver jewellery.


----------



## bobochu

That reminds me of Miansai.


----------



## xblackxstarx

Hello everyone
I was hoping someone could help me to identify this piece whether it’s authentic and also the designer?
There is a heart shaped engraved on the back with the letters LES inside the heart
The box just says LS
I love the blue colour of this piece and would love to acquire another in rose gold. This piece is white gold according to the 750 hallmark I assume
It’s such a pretty sparkly piece
I don’t know whether it’s diamond or if it’s costume as it was a gift
I’m allergic to costume jewellery and I’ve been wearing this for at least a year with no issue. I wear it 24/7 never take it off
Thank you


----------



## princesspig

I think that's Lorraine Schwartz.


----------



## mistikat

Definitely Lorraine Schwartz.


----------



## xblackxstarx

Thank you both 
Do you know whether it’s authentic or do you know how I could tell if it’s authentic ? I don’t know whether these have fakes made of them or not .


----------



## oreo713

The box looks authentic.   Look at the back of the eye.  There should be a hallmark.....either LS  or LES in a heart.


----------



## xblackxstarx

WOW! You’re bracelet is beautiful
You must get some serious sparkle with that piece as my single eye is super sparkly on its own
Yes there is a heart on the back of the eye with LES inside the heart . 
I would love to get hold of the bracelet you have it’s so pretty 
The blue in the eyes is stunning too 



oreo713 said:


> View attachment 3986162
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The box looks authentic.   Look at the back of the eye.  There should be a hallmark.....either LS  or LES in a heart.


----------



## oreo713

xblackxstarx said:


> WOW! You’re bracelet is beautiful
> You must get some serious sparkle with that piece as my single eye is super sparkly on its own
> Yes there is a heart on the back of the eye with LES inside the heart .
> I would love to get hold of the bracelet you have it’s so pretty
> The blue in the eyes is stunning too


I keep looking at it in my jewelry box, it really s so beautiful!


----------



## Deleted member 629947

Hello
I’m trying to find out anything about this ring. I know it’s a vintage Bulgari and it has tiny diamonds. That’s all.
Would you happen to know what style it is?
(sorry about the quality of this photo but I don’t think I can find a better one)


----------



## Deleted member 629947

Hope this is better


----------



## Deleted member 629947

Bumping


----------



## Mcandy

is there any hallmark underneath?


----------



## Deleted member 629947

Mcandy said:


> is there any hallmark underneath?


I only saw this ring on photos


----------



## celinesimon

A couple of years back Bulgari launched a watch collection called the BVLGARI BVLGARI Catene inspired by the "gourmette" style chain you see on this ring. You can also search for Bulgari curb link ring.


----------



## Deleted member 629947

celinesimon said:


> A couple of years back Bulgari launched a watch collection called the BVLGARI BVLGARI Catene inspired by the "gourmette" style chain you see on this ring. You can also search for Bulgari curb link ring.


Thank you for your suggestion. I’m not sure they are the same but look quite similar and now I have something to follow up


----------



## TheCostumeJewelleryCavern

Hi everyone I am a new member and this is my first post.

I have just started buying and selling costume jewellery but I’m not here to tout my wares I am hoping to get some expert knowledge from someone.

After exhausting myself for hours trawling the Internet trying to identify this signature I have hit a brick wall......please please please does ANYONE recognise this signature tag and if so who is the designer??? Please????

Many thanks in advance

CJC


----------



## prityxuzee

Can somebody help me ID this necklace i saw this picture on instagram. (Photo ctto) i think its from le bon marche Paris but what is the exact brand. Thank you in advance [emoji173]️


----------



## BigPurseSue

prityxuzee said:


> View attachment 4091937
> 
> 
> View attachment 4091938
> 
> 
> Can somebody help me ID this necklace i saw this picture on instagram. (Photo ctto) i think its from le bon marche Paris but what is the exact brand. Thank you in advance [emoji173]️



Those are cute! I see that the tag on one of the necklaces says GAS Bijoux. Google that and you get:

https://www.gasbijoux.com/home-eshop/necklaces.html?___from_store=fr&___store=en&p=2

There are a bunch of different styles in gold and silver, both in large and small sizes:
https://www.gasbijoux.com/gilot-necklace-large-size.html#140=12&92=30
https://www.gasbijoux.com/love-necklace.html#140=12&92=30
https://www.gasbijoux.com/love-necklace.html#140=13&92=30
https://www.gasbijoux.com/gilot-necklace-small-size.html#140=12&92=30


----------



## prityxuzee

Oh wow i didnt noticed it..maybe its too tiny for my eyes to see but thank you so much for your help BigPurseSue.. [emoji173]️


----------



## rock crystal

I want to say that this rock crystal pendant necklace is Boucheron but I'm not sure.  It is rock crystal with a gold chain.  Most likely this pendant necklace is from the 1970s.  Does anyone know?


----------



## SophiaLee

oreo713 said:


> View attachment 3986162
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The box looks authentic.   Look at the back of the eye.  There should be a hallmark.....either LS  or LES in a heart.


this is frigging gorgeous!!!


----------



## oreo713

SophiaLee said:


> this is frigging gorgeous!!!


Thank you SophiaLee.  I love it also. I just wish I had more opportunity to wear it.


----------



## slip

Does anyone know what watch is the Queen of Bhutan wearing? I would have though it looks like Philip Stein but apparently it's not. TIA!


----------



## Deku

Does anyone know where I could find another set of earrings like this


----------



## slip

slip said:


> Does anyone know what watch is the Queen of Bhutan wearing? I would have though it looks like Philip Stein but apparently it's not. TIA!
> View attachment 4114615


BTW found it! It’s from Sarcar Geneva. The model is Octavia and it’s gorgeous IRL!


----------



## HermesNovice

Can anyone tell me what brand and model this ring is?  TIA.


----------



## Canturi lover

HermesNovice said:


> Can anyone tell me what brand and model this ring is?  TIA.



Could be chimento or Pomellato. Quite a few Italian jewellery houses do this design. Bvlgari has done it before. Google pave chain link ring or diamond chain link ring - lots of images out there. Hope this helps [emoji253]


----------



## HermesNovice

Canturi lover said:


> Could be chimento or Pomellato. Quite a few Italian jewellery houses do this design. Bvlgari has done it before. Google pave chain link ring or diamond chain link ring - lots of images out there. Hope this helps [emoji253]


Thanks!!


----------



## Julide

slip said:


> Does anyone know what watch is the Queen of Bhutan wearing? I would have though it looks like Philip Stein but apparently it's not. TIA!
> View attachment 4114615


Maybe it’s qeelin? Here is a picture of a couple of their watches.


----------



## Deleted member 629947

HermesNovice said:


> Can anyone tell me what brand and model this ring is?  TIA.


Check out Shay Jewelry (based in US) I’m fairly sure it’s their ring


----------



## coupdecoeur

Hi! Is it possible for anyone to help me ID this necklace? I purchased it years ago from The Outnet I think and I remember the original retail was somewhere around $600 - $800. The piece isn't signed and I can't find my email confirmation from the original order and I am trying desperately to figure out the designer!! Thank you so much!


----------



## HermesNovice

B4gl4dy said:


> Check out Shay Jewelry (based in US) I’m fairly sure it’s their ring


Thanks!!


----------



## patmann03

Can someone please help identifying this brand?

Thank you!


----------



## lulu212121

I can't figure out what the "e" means. I have done searches here and google, but I can't find it. I am worried that it is plated. Thanks!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

lulu212121 said:


> I can't figure out what the "e" means. I have done searches here and google, but I can't find it. I am worried that it is plated. Thanks!
> View attachment 4390499
> View attachment 4390500


I know you posted this quite a few days ago, but that "e" appears to be a maker's mark. Your ring is 14k gold.


----------



## lulu212121

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> I know you posted this quite a few days ago, but that "e" appears to be a maker's mark. Your ring is 14k gold.


Thank you!


----------



## Marie0303

Hi, i'd like to require your super knowledge to help me identify this ring, or at least what it represents.. I always thought it kinda looked like Jesus face.. But i'm not sure. It was given to me by my grand mother, she told me that she found it digging in her garden. I know that it's gold by the "10k" on it but that's all I know. It's really tiny, it only fits on my pinky. 
THANKS for the help!


----------



## jellyv

[Marie0303}

^It's a Medusa head ring, referring to Greek mythology (Medusa was a female mythological monster and the hair imitates snakes).  Jewelry with the image has been popular for a long time.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cultural_depictions_of_Medusa_and_Gorgons


----------



## papertiger

Marie0303 said:


> Hi, i'd like to require your super knowledge to help me identify this ring, or at least what it represents.. I always thought it kinda looked like Jesus face.. But i'm not sure. It was given to me by my grand mother, she told me that she found it digging in her garden. I know that it's gold by the "10k" on it but that's all I know. It's really tiny, it only fits on my pinky.
> THANKS for the help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4433560
> View attachment 4433561




The Medusa head brings protection to the wearer as it symbolises foresight. Medusa was cursed (by Athena) and anyone that looked at Medusa directly was turned to stone but Perseus used his shield as a mirror so he could see where she was so he could cut off her head (and used it as a weapon for his own ends). Pegasus sprang from her head when it was cut off (and where would Hermes lovers be without such a winged horse? How would Hermes voyage to and from the afterlife without his steed?). Jewellery with the Medusa head (and I suppose all those Versace buttons) are in themselves symbols for the shield of Perseus.


----------



## jessicani

Hi everyone, I found this brooch at home,  But I can't tell which brand since the stamp seems very blurry. And I want to know the pearl is real or not. Thank you for helping me.


----------



## Candice0985

It looks like costume jewellery to me, there's no discernible gold markings besides the makers mark. They're should be a gold mark that says either 14k, 18k, 750, 550 etc...


----------



## Masonmorgan27

What is this?


----------



## Jinsun

Looks like a cable chain?


----------



## frick&frack

Masonmorgan27 said:


> What is this?


Not sure what you mean...it's a necklace chain.


----------



## ZaneetaS

Does anyone have a good starting point for finding someone to authenticate Native American jewelry? I inherited some jewelry from my grandmother -- and much of it is Native American (or Native American style, at least). I feel confident SHE believed it was authenticate, but I'm not sure. There is one pendant, in particular, that I'd like to find out more about and authenticate, if possible, but since I don't have much information (like an artist name or tribal affiliation) it's been tough going. If anyone can point me to a general source who could possibly help me narrow this down, I'd appreciate it!


----------



## Sakshi.Mathur

Masonmorgan27 said:


> What is this?


Looks like a chain of a pendant or necklace.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

ZaneetaS said:


> Does anyone have a good starting point for finding someone to authenticate Native American jewelry? I inherited some jewelry from my grandmother -- and much of it is Native American (or Native American style, at least). I feel confident SHE believed it was authenticate, but I'm not sure. There is one pendant, in particular, that I'd like to find out more about and authenticate, if possible, but since I don't have much information (like an artist name or tribal affiliation) it's been tough going. If anyone can point me to a general source who could possibly help me narrow this down, I'd appreciate it!


There is a thread about Native American jewelry. Perhaps someone in that thread could help you or refer you to help? Here it is: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/real-native-american-jewelry.864169/


----------



## ZaneetaS

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> There is a thread about Native American jewelry. Perhaps someone in that thread could help you or refer you to help? Here it is: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/real-native-american-jewelry.864169/


Thank you so much!


----------



## slip

Was watching a 2016 chinese movie called 'Suddenly Seventeen'.  Was mesmerised by the wardrobe and accessories worn by the lead actress, Ni Ni. Is it possible to ID the starburst ear studs she was wearing? TIA!


----------



## bobochu

slip said:


> Was watching a 2016 chinese movie called 'Suddenly Seventeen'.  Was mesmerised by the wardrobe and accessories worn by the lead actress, Ni Ni. Is it possible to ID the starburst ear studs she was wearing? TIA!



This looks like the APM Meteorites Stud Earrings.


----------



## slip

bobochu said:


> This looks like the APM Meteorites Stud Earrings.


Thank you for your reply!! I would have thought to be Dior, Cartier or some luxury jewelers. At least it's an affordable alternative.


----------



## slip

Another one which seemed to look like Chanel camelia dangling pearl and diamond earrings from the same movie.


----------



## Mediana

Anyone know what earrings Madame President was wearing in season 6 episode 9? Sorry for the crappy pics


----------



## Gwaparo92

Please identify this jewelry.  
I would really really appreciate it and how much is this worth?


----------



## DAHU

I recently found Jennifer Aniston wears this plain chain necklace very often. 

I mean, god knows how many fancy jewelries she has, but she wears this one a lot. I can see it from the morning show, some interviews, and TV programs... I'm a crazy fan of Jen since Friends got hit, I've never seen her wear the same cloth but this necklace has been frequently picked up by her (in some pictures, she even has two of them).

It seems like a very basic plain chain, but also very shiny and well-made like a luxury piece. I'm so much wondering which brand it is. 

Does anyone know about it?   

Thank you


----------



## FunBagz

No idea on the brand, but I've been eyeing this one from Etsy, which is very similar.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/608571...chain-necklace-anchor?ref=hp_rv-6&pro=1&frs=1

Saw this one too, but its a bit more delicate.  
https://www.etsy.com/listing/722583...-necklace?ref=shop_home_active_29&pro=1&frs=1

GL!


----------



## Deleted 698298

DAHU said:


> I recently found Jennifer Aniston wears this plain chain necklace very often.
> 
> I mean, god knows how many fancy jewelries she has, but she wears this one a lot. I can see it from the morning show, some interviews, and TV programs... I'm a crazy fan of Jen since Friends got hit, I've never seen her wear the same cloth but this necklace has been frequently picked up by her (in some pictures, she even has two of them).
> 
> It seems like a very basic plain chain, but also very shiny and well-made like a luxury piece. I'm so much wondering which brand it is.
> 
> Does anyone know about it?
> 
> Thank you


It's likely Jennifer Meyer (they're friends), something like Edith chain https://jennifermeyer.com/collections/necklaces/products/medium-edith-link-necklace
(like Jen too, she's so cool)


----------



## Hurrem1001

I’m not a huge n


Gwaparo92 said:


> Please identify this jewelry.
> I would really really appreciate it and how much is this worth?


I don’t know much about name brands, but isn’t that Cartier or Tiffany?


----------



## FunBagz

Gwaparo92 said:


> Please identify this jewelry.
> I would really really appreciate it and how much is this worth?



Looks like Louis Vuitton, but no idea if it's genuine or not.


----------



## MmeHulot

DAHU said:


> I recently found Jennifer Aniston wears this plain chain necklace very often.
> 
> I mean, god knows how many fancy jewelries she has, but she wears this one a lot. I can see it from the morning show, some interviews, and TV programs... I'm a crazy fan of Jen since Friends got hit, I've never seen her wear the same cloth but this necklace has been frequently picked up by her (in some pictures, she even has two of them).
> 
> It seems like a very basic plain chain, but also very shiny and well-made like a luxury piece. I'm so much wondering which brand it is.
> 
> Does anyone know about it?
> 
> Thank you



I don’t know the brand, but it’s an Albert style mixed link watch fob chain, possibly antique.


----------



## FunBagz

DAHU said:


> I recently found Jennifer Aniston wears this plain chain necklace very often.
> 
> I mean, god knows how many fancy jewelries she has, but she wears this one a lot. I can see it from the morning show, some interviews, and TV programs... I'm a crazy fan of Jen since Friends got hit, I've never seen her wear the same cloth but this necklace has been frequently picked up by her (in some pictures, she even has two of them).
> 
> It seems like a very basic plain chain, but also very shiny and well-made like a luxury piece. I'm so much wondering which brand it is.
> 
> Does anyone know about it?
> 
> Thank you



FWIW, Reese Witherspoon wears one of these necklaces in Episode 2 of The Morning Show


----------



## Gwaparo92

FunBagz said:


> Looks like Louis Vuitton, but no idea if it's genuine or not.




Yah lv imitation might be but all I know it’s real gold “14k”


----------



## Mediana

Gwaparo92 said:


> Yah lv imitation might be but all I know it’s real gold “14k”



It it's only 14 K and most probably an imitation it can't be worth that much. Perhaps $100


----------



## ArielNature

Hi! Can someone tell me what are these Tiffany and Co earrings called? Thank you


----------



## jtc103

Gwaparo92 said:


> Please identify this jewelry.
> I would really really appreciate it and how much is this worth?


That's a necklace copying Louis Vuitton signature idylle blossom logo.  It's not an authentic one, I don't even know if it's an actual LV design or they just used the idylle shape and made their own design.  There are many variations of the Idylle design on the LV site.


----------



## jtc103

Marie0303 said:


> Hi, i'd like to require your super knowledge to help me identify this ring, or at least what it represents.. I always thought it kinda looked like Jesus face.. But i'm not sure. It was given to me by my grand mother, she told me that she found it digging in her garden. I know that it's gold by the "10k" on it but that's all I know. It's really tiny, it only fits on my pinky.
> THANKS for the help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4433560
> View attachment 4433561


It looks like a Medusa Greek design.


----------



## Lodpah

I hope you lovely people can help me identify who the maker of this jewelry is. It’s s logo and I can’t seem to figure it out. I thought it’s a vintage Tiffany logo but I’m sure I’m wrong. Any help s appreciated.

Thanks so much.


----------



## CeeJay

DAHU said:


> I recently found Jennifer Aniston wears this plain chain necklace very often.
> 
> I mean, god knows how many fancy jewelries she has, but she wears this one a lot. I can see it from the morning show, some interviews, and TV programs... I'm a crazy fan of Jen since Friends got hit, I've never seen her wear the same cloth but this necklace has been frequently picked up by her (in some pictures, she even has two of them).
> 
> It seems like a very basic plain chain, but also very shiny and well-made like a luxury piece. I'm so much wondering which brand it is.
> 
> Does anyone know about it?
> 
> Thank you


The middle one with the Dog Pendant is Irene Neuwirth; alas .. not inexpensive.  The heavy gold chain looks to be vintage; you can find quite a few of these types on Etsy.


----------



## LizzieBennett

Does anyone recognize these earrings worn by Sofia in The New Pope?


----------



## LizzieBennett

LizzieBennett said:


> Does anyone recognize these earrings worn by Sofia in The New Pope?


----------



## RebeccaJ

jessicani said:


> Hi everyone, I found this brooch at home,  But I can't tell which brand since the stamp seems very blurry. And I want to know the pearl is real or not. Thank you for helping me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4498264
> View attachment 4498265
> View attachment 4498266


I think this might be Coro.  Check this out it is similar.  Those lines look handstruck.  It is pretty and the closure says vintage.  I would wear that in a minute.


----------



## RebeccaJ

rock crystal said:


> I want to say that this rock crystal pendant necklace is Boucheron but I'm not sure.  It is rock crystal with a gold chain.  Most likely this pendant necklace is from the 1970s.  Does anyone know?
> View attachment 4112402


That maybe Gerard


----------



## ladyofluxuryy

Hi there!! Can anyone identify this hallmark? Any help would be appreciated! Thank you in advance


----------



## CCarter1988

Can anyone help me identify this bracelet please?


----------



## nikksterxx

Hi hope everyone is doing well. Could anyone help me? I received this Rolex for my birthday and know it is second hand but am finding a hard time finding any info on it as I haven’t found any pictures of Rolex’s with a crown above the 6 o’clock. Any insight would be appreciated. Thanks!

watch says Rolex oyster perpetual


----------



## raoul666

Hi everyone,

Does anyone know what brand/type earrings these are?
Doloris is wearing them in Westworld.

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## ladyofluxuryy

This is the bracelet with the above hallmark, any help would be very appreciated thank you


----------



## lilmountaingirl

raoul666 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Does anyone know what brand/type earrings these are?
> Doloris is wearing them in Westworld.
> 
> Thanks in Advance!



These look like the Alexis Bittar crumpled metal drop clip earrings. I don’t know if they are, but Alexis Bittar makes several similar earrings.


----------



## Sargent92867

Hi, how's it going. Hoping you can help me with identifying the Maker's Mark on this tennis bracelet. The next big question is in regards to the number 27 that is stamped in the same area as Maker's Mark. Does it represent the number if diamond karats? Thank you very much!!


----------



## LuxNewbie

I just bought these. Has anyone seen them before? They come in a set of 3


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Hi All, I am hoping someone can identify the big spike bracelet Wendy Rhoades (Maggie Siff) from the TV Series 'Billions' is wearing in the below photo? I cant seem to find it on a google search. 
Thank you for any help!


----------



## shesnochill

I’m cleaning out my camera roll, came across this photo I took at the LV store. Can somebody tell me if it’s a male, female or unisex ring? Thanks!


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Would love to know what stone this could be without going to a jeweller (trying to avoid covid). So sorry for the double post, but I figure this thread might be more visible.

It shows heavy fluorescence under my gel nail UV lamp. In daylight it is pink and purple. Also very transparent, just like glass although the photos show it to be cloudy, it's not.

From my online research it it could be anything from a pink/purple ruby, sapphire to garnet (maybe the Malaya type? glows under UV light too) or spinell, topas or amethyst (although I think amethysts don't glow under UV light). Also, the edges show nicks/chips. Not sure if this is only related to hardness as the ring is several decades old (heirloom).

Any idea is appreciated, thank you!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

It looks like an Alexandrite to me.  Alexandrite does fluoresce under UV light, and its color varies depending on whether it’s in daylight or artificial light. It’s a beautiful stone. Mohs hardness of 8.5, so it’s pretty durable, but if it’s a large stone and was worn a lot over the years, I could see it getting a few dings on the girdle.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Thank you! I briefly considered Alexandrite too, but as the stone never shows any greenish hues I ruled it out again. The colour only changes slightly from a an orange-y pink to a blue-tinged pink (the purple tip and sides stay pretty much the same).

As I had to pick up an official document I decided to drop into a jeweler afterwards... they told me they really can't tell without sending it to their gemologist lab with necessary machines. Due to summer time it will take 4 weeks right now... so I decided to send it off once I am back from my travels in August.

The first idea of the jeweler was amethyst, but then she commented it is quite pink for an amethyst (atypical, but not impossible). She was quite surprised seeing the intensity of the glow though. My current uneducated guess is a bi-colour colour change sapphire.



ArmCandyLuvr said:


> It looks like an Alexandrite to me.  Alexandrite does fluoresce under UV light, and its color varies depending on whether it’s in daylight or artificial light. It’s a beautiful stone. Mohs hardness of 8.5, so it’s pretty durable, but if it’s a large stone and was worn a lot over the years, I could see it getting a few dings on the girdle.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

> The first idea of the jeweler was amethyst, but then she commented it is quite pink for an amethyst (atypical, but not impossible). She was quite surprised seeing the intensity of the glow though. My current uneducated guess is a bi-colour colour change sapphire.



My next guess would have been Kunzite, but it looks like Kunzite glows more orange under UV light.  Also, Kunzites that deep in color are pretty rare.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Ah I see why, the colour range makes it possible. But true, the color of mine is deeper than what I see on Google. 
I'm not sure if my UV light is short or long wave (just a random consumer gel nail polish one). Depending on that the color of the glow varies.

I attached some more pics under different lighting. 

Indirect daylight



Direct sunlight



Candle









Monitor (probably has enough UV to make it glow a bit)









ArmCandyLuvr said:


> My next guess would have been Kunzite, but it looks like Kunzite glows more orange under UV light.  Also, Kunzites that deep in color are pretty rare.


----------



## twtoday

Hey! I don't know if you guys know anything about jewelry boxes, I got this one a long time ago and I'm realizing its likely from 'Mele & Co.' just based on style and features. I'll include pictures. I've tried searching their site but I can't find it. It's possible it isn't showing on the site because its been out of stock or retired. I'm looking to sell it since I'm going into college and I have no money. Please let me know if you recognize this or an estimated price.


----------



## dpgyrl026

Can anyone ID these earrings from the latest Netflix Korean series “It’s Okay to Not Be Okay” from episode 9. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
The whole series has been fashion porn so I feel like this would be designer earrings. Thanks ladies!


----------



## Viviparus

Hello, could someone please help me identify the markings on my earrings? I just noticed today that something is engraved in them. Thank you!


----------



## BeauSolaire

Looking for help identifying this marking on a vintage piece of jewelry originating from France - looks like letters in a butterfly shape, or the Eiffel tower? Thanks!


----------



## south-of-france

What are these bracelets besides the Cartier Loves? Thanks!


----------



## bougiekat

I’m have fallen in love with the gold rings on Nicole Kidman in the new HBO mini series set in NYC (Not to mention the wardrobe). Any ideas? Looks to be 18k or even 22k yellow gold. I love the large shield-like ring especially. Thank you!!


----------



## woaiBAGS

Hi!

Anyone can help with identifying this necklace that Jordyn Woods is wearing? She used to wear it all the time.




Thanks!


----------



## anthonyTA

Hi, I hope this is the good post. Can someone tell me something more about Tiffany Metropolis Cuff bracelet? I've just received one as gift and wanted to know something more about it (advertising, pictures of the collection). Any suggestion?


----------



## nicole0612

When I saw these earrings on the reporter I immediately thought of this thread! Any ideas on the brand? Thanks.


----------



## Sterntalerli

I just started watching Swedish Series “Love & Anarchy” on Netflix and immediately fell in love with the main characters jewelry. Especially the earrings. Anyone knows where to get them or a similar style?


----------



## Stylingsecret

CrackBerryCream said:


> Would love to know what stone this could be without going to a jeweller (trying to avoid covid). So sorry for the double post, but I figure this thread might be more visible.
> 
> It shows heavy fluorescence under my gel nail UV lamp. In daylight it is pink and purple. Also very transparent, just like glass although the photos show it to be cloudy, it's not.
> 
> From my online research it it could be anything from a pink/purple ruby, sapphire to garnet (maybe the Malaya type? glows under UV light too) or spinell, topas or amethyst (although I think amethysts don't glow under UV light). Also, the edges show nicks/chips. Not sure if this is only related to hardness as the ring is several decades old (heirloom).
> 
> Any idea is appreciated, thank you!



my best guess is that this is a Toumaline in the version Rubellite, the purple color and the clarity in combination with the fluorescence match the characteristics of this stone. It’s not amethyst it’s too pink. The other suggestions I don’t know too well but I have a tourmarine rubellite in a ring and this is quite similar.


----------



## keishabuchanan

Can id this watch?Thanks.


----------



## oreo713

keishabuchanan said:


> Can id this watch?Thanks.
> View attachment 5059976


Patek Philippe Nautilus


----------



## jelliedfeels

Does anyone recognise this bracelet or it’s label? 
thank you very much in advance for sharing your knowledge!


----------



## jelliedfeels

CCarter1988 said:


> Can anyone help me identify this bracelet please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4700896
> View attachment 4700897
> View attachment 4700898
> View attachment 4700899
> View attachment 4700900


This is absolutely gorgeous. Are they emerald beads? There is a chance it could be belperron.


----------



## sparklelisab

This necklace is making me crazy--Sissy Spacek in Bloodline wears it daily.   I have looked for hours trying to figure out what it is.  Any thoughts?  It looks like a stone, but maybe a pearl?  It looks like a fried egg.


----------



## Julide

sparklelisab said:


> This necklace is making me crazy--Sissy Spacek in Bloodline wears it daily.   I have looked for hours trying to figure out what it is.  Any thoughts?  It looks like a stone, but maybe a pearl?  It looks like a fried egg.
> View attachment 5111806


It is most likely a banded agate that is polished. You could try to google that and see what comes up


----------



## oreo713

Hi everyone!   I was wondering if anyone has ever  seen this 18k ring that is marked Cartier...there are no numbers or any other hallmarks.   Questioning the authenticity.  Thank you!


----------



## RaspberryJam

I'm usually not a jewelry person but this necklace really caught my eye...anyone got any ideas?


----------



## jelliedfeels

RaspberryJam said:


> I'm usually not a jewelry person but this necklace really caught my eye...anyone got any ideas?
> View attachment 5158602


I think this is Alighieri ‘the wasteland choker’ just going from pic








						The Wasteland Choker
					

Alighieri's Wasteland Style:Choker is handcrafted 24kt Gold Plated Bronze in Hatton Garden, London.Chain length: 42cm Pendant length: 4.5cm Pendant Width: 1.5cm113.6gmaterial_ 24kt gold plated,bronze.




					shop.alighieri.co.uk


----------



## RaspberryJam

jelliedfeels said:


> I think this is Alighieri ‘the wasteland choker’ just going from pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Wasteland Choker
> 
> 
> Alighieri's Wasteland Style:Choker is handcrafted 24kt Gold Plated Bronze in Hatton Garden, London.Chain length: 42cm Pendant length: 4.5cm Pendant Width: 1.5cm113.6gmaterial_ 24kt gold plated,bronze.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shop.alighieri.co.uk



Thanks so much!!


----------



## Eicart82

Can anyone ID these earrings? They look like climbers with 5 diamonds.


----------



## jelliedfeels

Eicart82 said:


> Can anyone ID these earrings? They look like climbers with 5 diamonds.


I can’t find them exactly but I think they are meant to be the constellation Cassiopeia and a couple of companies seem to make the shape:
Etsy 





						Satomi Kawakita 14ct Gold Cassiopeia Pearl Earrings | Liberty
					

The Cassiopeia pearl earrings from New York-based fine jewellery brand Satomi Kawakita offer an elegant addition to your everyday ear curation.  Handcrafted fro




					www.libertylondon.com
				



And These with pearls are at liberty


----------



## probat1

HI,

I'd love any help identifying these bangles Brooke Shields is shown wearing. I saw a woman wearing one similar, but with numbers and letters on it, in an airport a few months ago, but have not seen them again since. Thanks so much for any help!


----------



## BlueandGold

Hey everyone, next week is my four-year anniversary with my girlfriend, and I wanna get her something really special. She absolutely fell in love with these earrings that appeared in an episode of Reign, and I wanna get them for her. Does anyone know where I can find them or where I can start my search?


----------



## tulipfield

Eicart82 said:


> Can anyone ID these earrings? They look like climbers with 5 diamonds.



OT but I love Dr. Idriss!


----------



## cmars

Hi, can someone help identify this bracelet?


----------



## starrynite_87

Not a great picture, can someone please ID these earrings? Thanks in advance.


----------



## doni

BlueandGold said:


> Hey everyone, next week is my four-year anniversary with my girlfriend, and I wanna get her something really special. She absolutely fell in love with these earrings that appeared in an episode of Reign, and I wanna get them for her. Does anyone know where I can find them or where I can start my search?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5182064
> View attachment 5182065



Congratulations on your anniversary


----------



## miss_chiff

probat1 said:


> HI,
> 
> I'd love any help identifying these bangles Brooke Shields is shown wearing. I saw a woman wearing one similar, but with numbers and letters on it, in an airport a few months ago, but have not seen them again since. Thanks so much for any help!



I think it’s this! Says it can be custom engraved. I had a hard time seeing what she had engraved. Her other bracelet seems to be from the same designer.








						Ivy Bangle
					

18k Yellow Gold Hinged Ivy Bangle.Each piece was made with the option for it to be engraved. Hand engraving starts at $100 and takes at least 3 weeks to complete. Please contact Natalie, our client specialist, to discuss details regarding fonts and other options. 18k Yellow Gold




					sidneygarber.com


----------



## miss_chiff

probat1 said:


> HI,
> 
> I'd love any help identifying these bangles Brooke Shields is shown wearing. I saw a woman wearing one similar, but with numbers and letters on it, in an airport a few months ago, but have not seen them again since. Thanks so much for any help!


Just saw this…Jcrew crew has a ‘costume’ version of it:





						J.Crew: Wide Hinge Bracelet For Women
					

Shop  for the Wide hinge bracelet for women. Find the best selection of women womens-categories-accessories-jewelry-metals available in-stores and on line.



					www.jcrew.com


----------



## foosy

Anyone knows the brand of this watch?






Alternatively, can you recommend similar design watches? (rectangular with wide bracelet, silver/chrome)


----------



## lxrac

Ya'll please identify the top necklace?


----------



## tanya^luv^purse

Can anyone help ID these earrings? Thank you!


----------



## jelliedfeels

foosy said:


> Anyone knows the brand of this watch?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alternatively, can you recommend similar design watches? (rectangular with wide bracelet, silver/chrome)


To me, this looks like the kind of watches storm London https://stormwatches.com/womens/watches?p=4
and seksy by sekonda made in the 00s. I used to have one. There’s always eBay as well.

these are quartz fashion watches. If you are looking for something more expensive, I’d say Rado make really nice thick band watches.


----------



## jelliedfeels

lxrac said:


> Ya'll please identify the top necklace?
> View attachment 5217921


Looks like Hebrew to me. It might be a custom piece from Etsy. E.g. 








						14k Real Gold Tiny Hebrew Name Necklace. Super Small Gold - Etsy UK
					

This Monogram & Name Necklaces item by NameMyMonogram has 176 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Israel. Listed on 04 Dec, 2022




					www.etsy.com


----------



## ggnyc

I love this interlocking ring next to the Love wedding band. Anyone know the designer?


----------



## A1aGypsy

I think it is Hermes. Chaine d’Ancre.


----------



## Julie_de

It looks like Hermes, but not Hermes


----------



## ggnyc

Thank you both! I found the website that sells them.


----------



## yayaisnan

ggnyc said:


> I love this interlocking ring next to the Love wedding band. Anyone know the designer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5255944


No but I love those nails! Lol


----------



## stf123

Hi,

Does anyone know what brand jewelry this is?




Thanks in advance.


----------



## etudes

stf123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know what brand jewelry this is?
> 
> View attachment 5264776
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Van Cleef & Arpels's Sweet  Alhambra line


----------



## stf123

Hi,

Can someone please let me know what brand earrings these are?

Apologies for the poor quality.

Thank you!


----------



## rainyarch

stf123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone please let me know what brand earrings these are?
> 
> Apologies for the poor quality.
> 
> Thank you!
> View attachment 5264806


Cartier Love Earrings
www.cartier.com/en-us/jewelry/earrings/love-earrings-CRB8301255.html


----------



## rainyarch

cmars said:


> Hi, can someone help identify this bracelet?


Looks like Fred's Infini bracelet
www.reliveluxe.com/fred-chance-infinie-series-18k-yellow-gold-full-diamonds-bracelet-0b0103-6b1009.html


----------



## cmars

rainyarch said:


> Looks like Fred's Infini bracelet
> www.reliveluxe.com/fred-chance-infinie-series-18k-yellow-gold-full-diamonds-bracelet-0b0103-6b1009.html


Thank you!


----------



## QuelleFromage

ggnyc said:


> Thank you both! I found the website that sells them.


Please share!


----------



## Henri9

Hello.
Please, someone, help me identify the in which collection of Pomellato belongs these rings.
Thank you in advance, GOD BLESS


----------



## saligator

probat1 said:


> HI,
> 
> I'd love any help identifying these bangles Brooke Shields is shown wearing. I saw a woman wearing one similar, but with numbers and letters on it, in an airport a few months ago, but have not seen them again since. Thanks so much for any help!


OOH, I know, I want to know, too! I asked her on Instagram, but she never replied. I didn't expect a reply though, to be frank.

I just love them.


----------



## saligator

miss_chiff said:


> I think it’s this! Says it can be custom engraved. I had a hard time seeing what she had engraved. Her other bracelet seems to be from the same designer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ivy Bangle
> 
> 
> 18k Yellow Gold Hinged Ivy Bangle.Each piece was made with the option for it to be engraved. Hand engraving starts at $100 and takes at least 3 weeks to complete. Please contact Natalie, our client specialist, to discuss details regarding fonts and other options. 18k Yellow Gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sidneygarber.com



Keen eye! I think the engraving are her kids names. I looked at a bunch of photos of them on her and noticed some letter similarities that spelled out her husband's last name. So I'm kind of inferring that it's her daughters' names.

I'd like to find the same "look" (hard edges, same thickness, width) in sterling. I can't afford the gold, but engraved Silver could be doable.

Any ideas where we might find a silver one? I am so impressed with your finding those!


----------



## miss_chiff

Keen eye! I think the engraving are her kids names. I looked at a bunch of photos of them on her and noticed some letter similarities that spelled out her husband's last name. So I'm kind of inferring that it's her daughters' names.

I'd like to find the same "look" (hard edges, same thickness, width) in sterling. I can't afford the gold, but engraved Silver could be doable.

Any ideas where we might find a silver one? I am so impressed with your finding those!
[/QUOTE]

Late night boredom and the fun of trying to find something helped lol. Really is a matter of the search words used and clicking on images as well.
I think silver would be a great alternative. I put “sterling silver chunky hinged bangle” and got some results (looked at ‘all’ results and ‘images’. I’m sure you can find more. These vary in size/width…
https://www.ross-simons.com/sterlin...Vg52GCh0PnAesEAQYASABEgLPDfD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds
https://icecarats.com/products/925-...MIwNmNv_Wk9QIVg52GCh0PnAesEAQYFCABEgIrsvD_BwE[/URL]








						Overstock.com: Online Shopping - Bedding, Furniture, Electronics, Jewelry, Clothing & more
					

Shop for Curata 925 Sterling Silver Hinged Squared Cuff Stackable Bangle Bracelet 7 Inch. Get free delivery On EVERYTHING* at Overstock - Your Online Jewelry Destination! Get 5% in rewards with Club O! - 31028391




					www.overstock.com
				




This one seems closer to the gold one but is in uK:








						Heavy Chunky Contemporary Hinged Bracelet in Sterling Silver
					

Our Heavy Thick Contemporary Cuff is another newcomer to our cuff collection and is beautifully handcrafted by Miguel. His attention to the quality and finishing of this cuff makes it the epitome of sleek simplicity and unparalleled beauty. This highly polished chunky sterling silver cuff...




					www.milinalondon.com
				



)








						Sterling Silver Hinged Bangle Bracelet Polished Open Bangle - Etsy
					

This Bangles item by CHENMAFINEJEWELLERY has 63 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from United Kingdom. Listed on Dec 8, 2022




					www.etsy.com
				








						Amazon.com: Sterling Silver Oval Bangle Bracelet Hinged Handmade 7.25 inch: Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry
					

Buy Sterling Silver Oval Bangle Bracelet Hinged Handmade 7.25 inch and other Cuff at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is elegible for free shipping and free returns.



					www.amazon.com
				











						Mexican Sterling Silver Hinged Bangle Bracelet
					

This stylish hinged bangle is made of solid sterling silver with a modern, polished finish that will beautifully complement any ensemble.




					www.revekarose.com


----------



## saligator

miss_chiff said:


> Keen eye! I think the engraving are her kids names. I looked at a bunch of photos of them on her and noticed some letter similarities that spelled out her husband's last name. So I'm kind of inferring that it's her daughters' names.
> 
> I'd like to find the same "look" (hard edges, same thickness, width) in sterling. I can't afford the gold, but engraved Silver could be doable.
> 
> Any ideas where we might find a silver one? I am so impressed with your finding those!



Late night boredom and the fun of trying to find something helped lol. Really is a matter of the search words used and clicking on images as well.
I think silver would be a great alternative. I put “sterling silver chunky hinged bangle” and got some results (looked at ‘all’ results and ‘images’. I’m sure you can find more. These vary in size/width…
https://www.ross-simons.com/sterlin...Vg52GCh0PnAesEAQYASABEgLPDfD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds
https://icecarats.com/products/925-...MIwNmNv_Wk9QIVg52GCh0PnAesEAQYFCABEgIrsvD_BwE[/URL]








						Overstock.com: Online Shopping - Bedding, Furniture, Electronics, Jewelry, Clothing & more
					

Shop for Curata 925 Sterling Silver Hinged Squared Cuff Stackable Bangle Bracelet 7 Inch. Get free delivery On EVERYTHING* at Overstock - Your Online Jewelry Destination! Get 5% in rewards with Club O! - 31028391




					www.overstock.com
				




This one seems closer to the gold one but is in uK:








						Heavy Chunky Contemporary Hinged Bracelet in Sterling Silver
					

Our Heavy Thick Contemporary Cuff is another newcomer to our cuff collection and is beautifully handcrafted by Miguel. His attention to the quality and finishing of this cuff makes it the epitome of sleek simplicity and unparalleled beauty. This highly polished chunky sterling silver cuff...




					www.milinalondon.com
				



)








						Sterling Silver Hinged Bangle Bracelet Polished Open Bangle - Etsy
					

This Bangles item by CHENMAFINEJEWELLERY has 63 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from United Kingdom. Listed on Dec 8, 2022




					www.etsy.com
				








						Amazon.com: Sterling Silver Oval Bangle Bracelet Hinged Handmade 7.25 inch: Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry
					

Buy Sterling Silver Oval Bangle Bracelet Hinged Handmade 7.25 inch and other Cuff at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is elegible for free shipping and free returns.



					www.amazon.com
				











						Mexican Sterling Silver Hinged Bangle Bracelet
					

This stylish hinged bangle is made of solid sterling silver with a modern, polished finish that will beautifully complement any ensemble.




					www.revekarose.com
				



[/QUOTE]

Those are great, thanks! I do not think Brooke's gold ones are from that place, though. Hers seem much wider. Either they are from there, and the wider ones are't shown on the website, or they are from somewhere else...close though!


----------



## miss_chiff

saligator said:


> Late night boredom and the fun of trying to find something helped lol. Really is a matter of the search words used and clicking on images as well.
> I think silver would be a great alternative. I put “sterling silver chunky hinged bangle” and got some results (looked at ‘all’ results and ‘images’. I’m sure you can find more. These vary in size/width…
> https://www.ross-simons.com/sterlin...Vg52GCh0PnAesEAQYASABEgLPDfD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds
> https://icecarats.com/products/925-...MIwNmNv_Wk9QIVg52GCh0PnAesEAQYFCABEgIrsvD_BwE[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overstock.com: Online Shopping - Bedding, Furniture, Electronics, Jewelry, Clothing & more
> 
> 
> Shop for Curata 925 Sterling Silver Hinged Squared Cuff Stackable Bangle Bracelet 7 Inch. Get free delivery On EVERYTHING* at Overstock - Your Online Jewelry Destination! Get 5% in rewards with Club O! - 31028391
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.overstock.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one seems closer to the gold one but is in uK:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heavy Chunky Contemporary Hinged Bracelet in Sterling Silver
> 
> 
> Our Heavy Thick Contemporary Cuff is another newcomer to our cuff collection and is beautifully handcrafted by Miguel. His attention to the quality and finishing of this cuff makes it the epitome of sleek simplicity and unparalleled beauty. This highly polished chunky sterling silver cuff...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.milinalondon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sterling Silver Hinged Bangle Bracelet Polished Open Bangle - Etsy
> 
> 
> This Bangles item by CHENMAFINEJEWELLERY has 63 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from United Kingdom. Listed on Dec 8, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etsy.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Sterling Silver Oval Bangle Bracelet Hinged Handmade 7.25 inch: Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry
> 
> 
> Buy Sterling Silver Oval Bangle Bracelet Hinged Handmade 7.25 inch and other Cuff at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is elegible for free shipping and free returns.
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mexican Sterling Silver Hinged Bangle Bracelet
> 
> 
> This stylish hinged bangle is made of solid sterling silver with a modern, polished finish that will beautifully complement any ensemble.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.revekarose.com



Those are great, thanks! I do not think Brooke's gold ones are from that place, though. Hers seem much wider. Either they are from there, and the wider ones are't shown on the website, or they are from somewhere else...close though!
[/QUOTE]

Here are some other options that are similar and wide (14k)…









						Wide Flat Gold Bangle — Julia Ballentine Fine Jewelry
					

Wide 14k yellow gold hinged bangle bracelet, 25mm.




					www.ballentinefj.com
				












						14K Gold Extra Wide Cuff Bangle
					

This extra wide flex cuff bangle bracelet has a slightly flexible curve to the flat sides and is crafted of 14K yellow gold with a polished finish.  Width: 1.125" Circumference: 7" Weight: 25.9 g Made in Italy Click here to view monogram style options > The hand engraving fee for a monogram is...




					www.croghansjewelbox.com


----------



## miss_chiff

Medium Flat Gold Bangle — Julia Ballentine Fine Jewelry
					

14k yellow gold flat hinged bangle - 10.5mm or 15.8mm.




					www.ballentinefj.com
				



…forgot to add medium size version/ bracelet/bangle of my link above. Shows it on the arm, may be similar in size to Brookes.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Can anyone ID those hoops? The picture is from the Lisa Eldrige cosmetics website, I initially thought they might be from her own jewelry line, but her hoops have an ever so slightly different shape and size don't come in a brushed finish. Thanks!


----------



## miss_chiff

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Can anyone ID those hoops? The picture is from the Lisa Eldrige cosmetics website, I initially thought they might be from her own jewelry line, but her hoops have an ever so slightly different shape and size don't come in a brushed finish. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5304564


Perhaps try ‘brushed’ and/or ‘satinized’ gold hoops in your search engine then look at the images. Might not be the exact same maker, but I’m sure you could find something similar. Good luck. 
edit:or ‘matte gold’ Huggies/hoops

One example…








						Brushed Gold Small Hoop Earrings
					

Since 1861, Gump's has been a destination for jewelry that is distinctive, extraordinary and timeless. 18-karat yellow gold. Pierced only. 7/8"L.



					gumps.com


----------



## Alkburch

I’m looking for this ring. It is gold and diamond. I know it is available in white, yellow or rose gold. Any leads?


----------



## Wendy33333

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> Hi All, I am hoping someone can identify the big spike bracelet Wendy Rhoades (Maggie Siff) from the TV Series 'Billions' is wearing in the below photo? I cant seem to find it on a google search.
> Thank you for any help!




Hi there!! Any luck??? I love this bracelet!!


----------



## miss_chiff

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> Hi All, I am hoping someone can identify the big spike bracelet Wendy Rhoades (Maggie Siff) from the TV Series 'Billions' is wearing in the below photo? I cant seem to find it on a google search.
> Thank you for any help!


Closest I could find…








						Spiked Bangle in Stainless Steel - 8.0"|Gordon's Jewelers
					

Dress your wrist in bold style with this spiked bangle bracelet. Fashioned in stainless steel, this cool cutout design features spiked pyramid details. Buffed to a brilliant luster, this bangle measures 8.0 inches in circumference and secures with a tongue and groove clasp.




					www.gordonsjewelers.com


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

miss_chiff said:


> Closest I could find…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spiked Bangle in Stainless Steel - 8.0"|Gordon's Jewelers
> 
> 
> Dress your wrist in bold style with this spiked bangle bracelet. Fashioned in stainless steel, this cool cutout design features spiked pyramid details. Buffed to a brilliant luster, this bangle measures 8.0 inches in circumference and secures with a tongue and groove clasp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gordonsjewelers.com



thanks so much !


----------



## e_pinpin

Can anyone please help me identify this necklace? It’s what Anna from The Woman in the House Across the Street from the Girl in the Window wears!! TIA ☺️


----------



## miss_chiff

e_pinpin said:


> Can anyone please help me identify this necklace? It’s what Anna from The Woman in the House Across the Street from the Girl in the Window wears!! TIA ☺
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5314979











						Kristen Bell Wore Her Own Necklace On New Show
					

In the star’s mini-series a Sarah Hendler jewel shines through it all




					theadventurine.com
				












						5 Point Pave Center Spear Collar Necklace
					

-18k Solid Yellow Gold, White Gold and Rose Gold-White Diamonds w/ Black Rhodium-15-16" Adjustable Light Tiffany Chain-18k-Spears: 0.5" L x 0.15" W -Custom chain lengths available upon request. Please email info@sarahhendler.com Made in Los Angeles




					www.sarahhendler.com


----------



## e_pinpin

miss_chiff said:


> Kristen Bell Wore Her Own Necklace On New Show
> 
> 
> In the star’s mini-series a Sarah Hendler jewel shines through it all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theadventurine.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 Point Pave Center Spear Collar Necklace
> 
> 
> -18k Solid Yellow Gold, White Gold and Rose Gold-White Diamonds w/ Black Rhodium-15-16" Adjustable Light Tiffany Chain-18k-Spears: 0.5" L x 0.15" W -Custom chain lengths available upon request. Please email info@sarahhendler.com Made in Los Angeles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sarahhendler.com


Thank you so much!! You are an angel!!


----------



## muddledmint

DAHU said:


> I recently found Jennifer Aniston wears this plain chain necklace very often.
> 
> I mean, god knows how many fancy jewelries she has, but she wears this one a lot. I can see it from the morning show, some interviews, and TV programs... I'm a crazy fan of Jen since Friends got hit, I've never seen her wear the same cloth but this necklace has been frequently picked up by her (in some pictures, she even has two of them).
> 
> It seems like a very basic plain chain, but also very shiny and well-made like a luxury piece. I'm so much wondering which brand it is.
> 
> Does anyone know about it?
> 
> Thank you


I don’t know if this was answered elsewhere, but the plain chains that both Jennifer Aniston and Reese Witherspoon wear on the morning show are Jennifer fisher, from what I’ve read


----------



## Swanky

Check out Memoire


Alkburch said:


> I’m looking for this ring. It is gold and diamond. I know it is available in white, yellow or rose gold. Any leads?


----------



## MipNL

Hello all<

I am already looking for long period to identify the origin of these earrings. Found them many years ago between a jewelry lot i bought. The stones seems to be Saffire but doesnt have a clue if the are Synthetic or Natural.
Material of the earrings is most probably 14K Solid gold,the weight is 2.5 and 2.7 gr.

At the back side the makers sign RD ( in a retangle ) can be found ( at upper rightcorner ), looks a bit like the added marks i found
on internet.

Hope anyone can assist to identify.


----------



## rainyarch

foosy said:


> Anyone knows the brand of this watch?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alternatively, can you recommend similar design watches? (rectangular with wide bracelet, silver/chrome)


Hi @foosy unless you never found out the brand, it's Custo Barcelona.


----------



## rainyarch

MipNL said:


> Hello all<
> 
> I am already looking for long period to identify the origin of these earrings. Found them many years ago between a jewelry lot i bought. The stones seems to be Saffire but doesnt have a clue if the are Synthetic or Natural.
> Material of the earrings is most probably 14K Solid gold,the weight is 2.5 and 2.7 gr.
> 
> At the back side the makers sign RD ( in a retangle ) can be found ( at upper rightcorner ), looks a bit like the added marks i found
> on internet.
> 
> Hope anyone can assist to identify.
> 
> View attachment 5332455
> View attachment 5332456


I think this is a job for a jeweller, a good jeweller will be able to tell you if the stones are natural or synthetic. 
I can't see the hallmarks on your earrings so I couldn't tell you who the maker was. The jewellery could also help you with this ☺️ I hope that helps!


----------



## alicelovesxo

Is anyone able to ID these? Can’t find the same ones anywhere. The bottom half looks like the Pearl tag 31 rue cambon earrings but the top is different?


----------



## miss_chiff

alicelovesxo said:


> Is anyone able to ID these? Can’t find the same ones anywhere. The bottom half looks like the Pearl tag 31 rue cambon earrings but the top is different?


I googled ‘chanel dogtag earrings’ and a bunch came up in ‘images’, though the round part/post was different. Perhaps post them in the authentication thread here on the forum. Good luck.


----------



## tresjoliebags

Can anyone identify the flat bead bangle in these photos? It looks like the front half are diamonds and the back half is gold. I’ve seen other photos of her hand and the bracelet isn’t entirely closed in the back. More of a nearly full cuff. Thanks for your help.


----------



## rainyarch

tresjoliebags said:


> Can anyone identify the flat bead bangle in these photos? It looks like the front half are diamonds and the back half is gold. I’ve seen other photos of her hand and the bracelet isn’t entirely closed in the back. More of a nearly full cuff. Thanks for your help.
> 
> View attachment 5367187
> View attachment 5367188


Looks a lot like Anita Ko from the Luna collection. They have some very similar pieces.


----------



## tresjoliebags

rainyarch said:


> Looks a lot like Anita Ko from the Luna collection. They have some very similar pieces.



Appreciate the suggestion. Unfortunately its similar but not the same one. My hunt continues...


----------



## millivanilli

MipNL said:


> Hello all<
> 
> I am already looking for long period to identify the origin of these earrings. Found them many years ago between a jewelry lot i bought. The stones seems to be Saffire but doesnt have a clue if the are Synthetic or Natural.
> Material of the earrings is most probably 14K Solid gold,the weight is 2.5 and 2.7 gr.
> 
> At the back side the makers sign RD ( in a retangle ) can be found ( at upper rightcorner ), looks a bit like the added marks i found
> on internet.
> 
> Hope anyone can assist to identify.
> 
> View attachment 5332455
> View attachment 5332456


you need either a gemologist or a really good, well equipped jeweler.Both of them will be able to tell you if the saphires are a) natural and or b) treated. 
That RD in a rectangle should be jewelers mark.


----------



## Julia_kolo

Dear community,
You're wonderful and know everything! Can you please help me to identify the brand of this wonderful collier? This girl also wears earrings in the same style.
I fell in love with it and just unregtly need it


----------



## nicole0612

Julia_kolo said:


> Dear community,
> You're wonderful and know everything! Can you please help me to identify the brand of this wonderful collier? This girl also wears earrings in the same style.
> I fell in love with it and just unregtly need it
> View attachment 5393704


It appears to be the Louis Vuitton Blossom necklace in malachite.
There are several sizes, but from the way the chain is attached I believe it is the smaller model:


			https://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/color-blossom-bb-sun-pendant-pink-gold-malachite-and-diamond-nvprod280003v/Q93619


----------



## Julia_kolo

nicole0612 said:


> It appears to be the Louis Vuitton Blossom necklace in malachite.
> There are several sizes, but from the way the chain is attached I believe it is the smaller model:
> 
> 
> https://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/color-blossom-bb-sun-pendant-pink-gold-malachite-and-diamond-nvprod280003v/Q93619


Indeed! Thank you so much  
This set is called COLOR BLOSSOM BB SUN to name it exactly.


----------



## Julia_kolo

And maybe somebody know the brand of these earrings?


----------



## nicole0612

Julia_kolo said:


> Indeed! Thank you so much
> This set is called COLOR BLOSSOM BB SUN to name it exactly.


Glad to help!


----------



## rainyarch

Julia_kolo said:


> And maybe somebody know the brand of these earrings?
> 
> View attachment 5395076
> 
> 
> View attachment 5395077


@Julia_kolo These are in Etsy, solid 18k gold with black agate.


----------



## Julia_kolo

rainyarch said:


> @Julia_kolo These are in Etsy, solid 18k gold with black agate.
> View attachment 5399937


Oh cool, thank you so much!

Isn't it a replica of some brand? Because this seller is also selling other replicas. But I cannot find these butterflies even with a Google Pictures search.

Those on Etsy are flat, although the ones which the girl from my post is wearing aren't.

Best,
Julia


----------



## rainyarch

Yes it's hard to tell from the pictures, very difficult to tell if they're the exact ones unfortunately. They have the look of VCA which is obviously a very copied style.


----------



## sassification

Wow what necklace is this pls? Is it pomellato? Pls identify the necklace for me! ♡♡♡♡☆☆☆


----------



## Jinsun

Catching up on this is us. Cassidy’s hoops caught my eye. Anyone can identify?  Thanks


----------



## Rosezuo

I like it.


----------



## vsmr

Does anybody know what was the model/name of these earrings? Bought in 2018.


----------



## Euclase

Does anyone know the designer of the beautiful bangle that Salma Hayek is wearing, seen here in the Bottega Veneta Celebs thread? Mimi So makes one that's similar, but Hayek's is a cut-corner square, not a typical square.  Thanks!


----------



## LizO...

sassification said:


> Wow what necklace is this pls? Is it pomellato? Pls identify the necklace for me! ♡♡♡♡☆☆☆
> 
> View attachment 5419057


I saw a similar Style at foundrae.com
Maybe it helps.


----------



## oreo713

Hi!!   I was wondering if anyone could possibly identify this bracelet or the designer.  It looks to be black onyx, tested 18k (supposedly), and real diamonds.  It has a weird hallmark...VD 59%.  I've been searching GOOGLE for hours, and can't figure this out.  I appreciate any help you have.  Thank you all very much!!!


----------



## pandapharm

Can't seem to find anything on VD (only this one seemed close but this piece doesn't seem to match the years this particular jeweler was active) https://www.langantiques.com/university/mark/donn-vincenz/

However, the 59% would probably be for 58.5% rounded up (14k). Was the piece acid tested or XRF?


----------



## oreo713

pandapharm said:


> Can't seem to find anything on VD (only this one seemed close but this piece doesn't seem to match the years this particular jeweler was active) https://www.langantiques.com/university/mark/donn-vincenz/
> 
> However, the 59% would probably be for 58.5% rounded up (14k). Was the piece acid tested or XRF?


Thanks for the reply.  The jeweler's apprentice told me that it was 18k.  Perhaps he was just guessing.  Your assumption about the 59% sounds right.  I'll have the JEWELER recheck the gold content.  I also checked Lanantiques...lol   Van Dell is the only one that came up, but they don't make jewelry of this caliber.  Thanks again!!!  I'm on a mission now!! lol



pandapharm said:


> Can't seem to find anything on VD (only this one seemed close but this piece doesn't seem to match the years this particular jeweler was active) https://www.langantiques.com/university/mark/donn-vincenz/
> 
> However, the 59% would probably be for 58.5% rounded up (14k). Was the piece acid tested or XRF?


I was also wondering f anyone recognized the design on the bottom of the clasp?  It looks like people (or children) holding hands...


----------



## oreo713

oreo713 said:


> Hi!!   I was wondering if anyone could possibly identify this bracelet or the designer.  It looks to be black onyx, tested 18k (supposedly), and real diamonds.  It has a weird hallmark...VD 59%.  I've been searching GOOGLE for hours, and can't figure this out.  I appreciate any help you have.  Thank you all very much!!!
> 
> View attachment 5622105
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622106
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622107


Thank you!  After days pouting over Google Image searches I found the bracelet at a jewelry designer in Philadelphia.  It is 14K  (you were correct PANDAPHARM, that is it 14k.  I am waiting to hear back from them for more info and price.  Thank you again for your assistance!


----------



## oreo713

Hi!   I have two beautiful pairs of 18k onyx earrings that I am trying to find information about.  The first pair had a hallmark but the jeweler mistakenly polished it off.  The second pair has the hallmark *775NA which is Marrazzo e Grimaldi in Napoli, but I can't figure out the value of either pair.  Any help would be appreciated!!


----------



## oreo713

oreo713 said:


> Hi!   I have two beautiful pairs of 18k onyx earrings that I am trying to find information about.  The first pair had a hallmark but the jeweler mistakenly polished it off.  The second pair has the hallmark *775NA which is Marrazzo e Grimaldi in Napoli, but I can't figure out the value of either pair.  Any help would be appreciU





oreo713 said:


> UPDATE


No longer need info on the bottom (ovals) pair.  I found them on TheRealReal.  The top pair though are a mystery to me!!!   Thanks!


----------



## sneedonist

How many carats do you think the centre diamond is and the side baguettes are? What about designer?
	

		
			
		

		
	




I’ve seen estimates range on the centre as anywhere between 5-8 c. No info on side stones. 

My guess on designer is Harry Winston. 

I want a ring like hers so any help would be amazing!


----------

